# VW Repair in Fife?



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

So, I got a new car. 2 weeks ago to be precise! A brand new, 15 plate VW Golf R.

Today - I enter a roundabout to find a 20 year old kid in a Saxo pull out of the junction in front of me, without looking (completely ignoring the fact my car had entered the roundabout to his right). I only just missed him, then beeped my horn to let him know what he'd just done. At which point, he slammed on his brakes and I hit him. With utter disbelief at what he'd just done I got out of the car to asses the damage.. to find a crack in the headlight, the bumper has moved and the headlight has moved back into the wing. I'm so angry I don't even know where to begin.

He is insured and he did admit it was his fault - he doesn't want to go through his insurance (naturally, he's only been driving for a year). I equally don't want a bump in premiums for a non-fault claim, if I can avoid it! My only issue is - what do I do? I'll contact VW tomorrow and ask what the damage would roughly cost to fix, as well as a couple of other local garages. It's a lease car, and as such, would need to be fixed to a perfect standard to go back without penalty.

I've been driving BMWs my entire life, so i'm not all too familiar with VW garages and such in the area. I live in Dunfermline - does anyone have any suggestions on who to use?

Cheers all.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear that ohms12. That's a tough one to call. I'd say it'll end up having to go through the insurance. Now, perhaps I'm wrong but it could end up costing a lot of money to get it back to factory standard, and if the young guy is driving a saxo, it would say to me that he probably doesn't have a load of cash lying around. Get a quote to him quickly and see what he says. 

Hopefully some of the local guys will be able to advise as to reputable body shops. 

Good luck with this chum. 

Cooks


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Feel your pain. I got a new GTD in Nov 2013 and had a bump Jan 2014. Didn't go through insurance to fix either, went to a local bodyshop who made an absolute mess of the repair. After 4 attempts it's now 'satisfactory'. Mines is also a lease car, so a bit worried about returning it! I had to replace the front bumper and from memory, this alone was £400 roughly.

I bet the damage done to yours is a lot more than what it appears - the bonnet looks like its sitting squint as well.

Not sure about bodyshops in fife, however i'd stick to VW. If it does go wrong it should be easier to get it fixed, not like the battle i had getting mine done to a better standard.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Fair enough - thanks lads! I guess it's looking like it's going to have to go through the insurance for him then. Doubt he'll be able to afford a new xenon headlight/bumper/wing or bonnet!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Ouch what a bummer. TBH I would go through insurance but use any garages people recommend on here or people you know. I don't think saxo boy will be able to afford your repair bill. Unless the bank of Mum and Dad is open. 

Also have a look at dash cams. This is the exact reason why I have one fitted


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeh, that's what I'd reckon chum. If a couple of the brackets are broken at the back of the headlight, it could be many hundreds of pounds for the headlight alone. 

I'd be pushing for the insurance tbh. That way, it'll be done regardless of cost. 

Cooks


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah. My hesitancy with insurance is the other side - if he turns round to his insurance and says it wasn't his fault and I have to go through a whole saga with them. I really can't be doing with the headache to be honest!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I suppose you can just present him with an estimate and take it from there. If he's willing to pay for it, then easy peasy lol. 

Cooks


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah that's what I'll do tomorrow. I'll keep you all updated...


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Good luck mate. Hopefully he does the correct thing


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

He's a kid, if it goes through his insurance he'll struggle with a renewal. I presume he'll fight it, but I certainly hope not..


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

We have used Jacksons in Kelty on a few occasions now and they do a top quality job! Perfectionists and good value. Id give them a call.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

jackssc said:


> We have used Jacksons in Kelty on a few occasions now and they do a top quality job! Perfectionists and good value. Id give them a call.


Thanks for that - but they appear to be a motorcycle repair centre?


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

ohms12 said:


> Thanks for that - but they appear to be a motorcycle repair centre?


They've definitely done cars in the family before 

Brother got properly screwed over by a different repairer and they rectified all the shoddy work to a very high standard. No shortcuts so i would recommend them.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

jackssc said:


> They've definitely done cars in the family before
> 
> Brother got properly screwed over by a different repairer and they rectified all the shoddy work to a very high standard. No shortcuts so i would recommend them.


Fair enough! Jacksons in Kelty and you go by the username "jackssc" though - not related are you?!


----------



## Mrkevbrown (May 28, 2015)

*If it's jus a quote you want go to Alan Maskell ,buffies brea Dunfermline...*

They will give you a quote ,I would ask You say you hit him was it side impact or up the rear...?
Jus if it was you goin into his rear the insurance might look at it the other way .
If I was getting it repaired though it would be by VW m8.
VW at halbeath not sure if they have a body shop though.
Hope it works out for you buddy


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Is the bonnet folded in? I'd be going though insurance personally, don't you need to report it within 24 hours?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That'll be an insurance job. The damage to your car will be more than his Saxo is worth. The chances are is if his budget only runs to a Saxo, he won't have money for that damage.

Did you run into the side of him? How bad is his car?

If you ran into the back of him, I think you'll be in right trouble when it comes to a claim.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Specialist in kirkcaldy are local vw approved bodyshop. Id want it going there.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was already onto the roundabout, going straight on, when he cut in front of me from my left. He didn't indicate, nor did he look if there was a car on his right. He barely left me a metre gap - and I honked my horn. When I did so, he panicked and slammed on his brakes. I had no time to react and hit the back of him, admittedly not at a high speed, but enough to do damage to a modern car. 

I asked him why he slammed his brakes on and he genuinely didn't know why. He also made no mention of the fact that he had entered my lane without looking. He said he was sorry and he'd pay for it - but usually people change their stories once it goes to insurance. Lets hope he's a honest lad.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

People panic when they hear horns getting blasted at them. You know it's a warning that you've probably done something wrong and possibly endangered someone. 

Braking is a natural reaction. 

I think you might end up getting some of the blame as you blasted the horn, yet stayed too close. 

Shiny on here is the insurance man. I'd question him as how his company would view it.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thing is, I barely had time to slow down or create a gap before he slammed his brakes on! Add to the fact he has modified smoked rear light clusters, I could barely spot the rear brake lights on direct sunshine. 

I don't know who Shiny is to ask, but it'd be good to have his view!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

He's pulled out onto a roundabout when he should have given way and then braked in front of you, so i don't think he will have much of a defence.

If the lad genuinely doesn't want to go through insurance, ask the garage for a "pro-forma" invoice, as an estimate may differ from the final cost. 

Present him with the pro-forma invoice and ask him if he is prepared to pay out of his own pocket. Don't instruct the repairs until you have his money, or you will need to pay out the costs and hope you can get them back from him. I would only do this option if he can pay in full and without delay. Also, will you need a replacement car during the repair and will he be prepared to cover any additional associated costs?

Alternatively you can claim on your own insurance policy, which would mean repairs would be as soon as an approved bodyshop can get you in. You will need to pay your excess on completion of repairs and then look to recover the excess from the Saxo driver. Your Insurers will then be looking to recover their repair outlay from the Saxo driver. If you have Legal Expenses cover, they will take on the claim for the excess for you, plus any hire car costs if you can't get a suitable courtesy car from the bodyshop.

Whether the Saxo driver coughs up himself or utilises his own insurers is entirely up to him, but with the likely repair bill, he will probably pass it on to his insurers.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Shiny said:


> He's pulled out onto a roundabout when he should have given way and then braked in front of you, so i don't think he will have much of a defence.
> 
> If the lad genuinely doesn't want to go through insurance, ask the garage for a "pro-forma" invoice, as an estimate may differ from the final cost.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate your input there. At the end of the day, yes, he has pulled out in front of me at a roundabout without checking and then slammed the brakes on - causing just about 2 accidents!

I've spoken to him and he's happy to go through his insurance, but I doubt he'll accept liability, he's already telling me that he had more than enough room to exit the roundabout and I was travelling too close (not sure how that's possible - enough room to enter a roundabout but i'm so close to his bumper I hit him? Okay, sure.)

Although, I have since spoken to a taxi driver that was behind me at the time of the accident - and he's confirmed my version of events and also the fact that the other driver had afterwards admitted blame and offered to pay for all repairs, as well as telling me he hadn't planned to tell his insurance or go through them. (At the time of the accident the taxi driver had a passenger, who also witnessed the accident, who he dropped off, then he came back within 5mins to check what had happened. When he came back round I was outside my car and talking to the other driver - which is where the taxi driver listened to our conversation).

Another question though - the other driver is driving a car with modifications (tinted rear light cluster - which actually made it impossible for me to see him braking) which he hasn't declared to his insurance. Would this have any ramifications?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

ohms12 said:


> Really appreciate your input there. At the end of the day, yes, he has pulled out in front of me at a roundabout without checking and then slammed the brakes on - causing just about 2 accidents!
> 
> I've spoken to him and he's happy to go through his insurance, but I doubt he'll accept liability, he's already telling me that he had more than enough room to exit the roundabout and I was travelling too close (not sure how that's possible - enough room to enter a roundabout but i'm so close to his bumper I hit him? Okay, sure.)
> 
> ...


Least the taxi driver did the right thing by coming back. Did you get his details incase yours or his insurance want to speak to him?

Undeclared mods could be used by the insurance company to say he is uninsured. Shiny will confirm if I'm correct or not.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There shouldn't be much of an issue regarding liability in my opinion, he failed to give way to his right on a roundabout and pulled out in front of you. However, an independent witness (the taxi driver) confirming your version of events will seal it.

His undeclared modifications shouldn't affect you. The Saxo insurers should meet your claim and indemnify their client. However, they may then seek recourse of their costs against the Saxo driver if he has not disclosed mods, but that will be his problem, not yours.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've forwarded on the details of the taxi driver to the insurance company - who said they'll get a statement. I've also spoken to saxo drivers insurance company (Corea Insurance?) and informed them of the accident (he hadn't). His insurance got back to me saying they'd spoken to him and he isn't admitting liability and therefore they won't be paying out, until all statements and such are taken. 

He argued that he had left enough room for me, but I had somehow magically been close enough to hit him, it's a contradiction. 

I hope the independent witness helps, and both sides agree to it - so far both insurers have been really good. I spoke to VW and the car will be assessed tomorrow and a quote sent to Aviva (my insurer). As far as he goes, if he'd just admitted liability nobody would have mentioned his mods. At the end of the day, having smoked rear lights that don't display the brake lights bright enough can cause an accident though. I certainly barely saw him brake.

Again, thanks! Nice to have an informed opinion.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just a head's up, pass Covea's details to Aviva and let them have all dealings with Covea from now on. :thumb:

You may also receive correspondence from Covea if the Saxo driver tries to make a counter claim. If you do, pass this to Aviva unanswered for them to respond. If you wish to make comment on any allegations, send a covering letter/email to Aviva with your comments and/or concerns.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm just trying to understand what's gone on , the Saxo lad has pulled out in front of you with inches to spare ! Then you blew your horn at him so he braked and you hit the back of him ?


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

cossierick said:


> I'm just trying to understand what's gone on , the Saxo lad has pulled out in front of you with inches to spare ! Then you blew your horn at him so he braked and you hit the back of him ?


That's it. Exactly.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Just a head's up, pass Covea's details to Aviva and let them have all dealings with Covea from now on. :thumb:
> 
> You may also receive correspondence from Covea if the Saxo driver tries to make a counter claim. If you do, pass this to Aviva unanswered for them to respond. If you wish to make comment on any allegations, send a covering letter/email to Aviva with your comments and/or concerns.


Okay, that's good to know. I'll pass them on tomorrow, and see what comes of it. I do have legal cover with Aviva, not quite sure what that's for though. Do they employ someone to argue on my behalf I presume? (I've never actually had an accident before, nor gone through the insurance procedure, I really appreciate your help).


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You've got great advice there from Shiny chum. All I'll say in support is good luck. Let your insurance company do all the work; that's what you pay them for after all. 
Get your car sorted and let them argue about how the other guy pays. 
Let us know how you get on. 
Cooks


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

If the independent witness comes through for you then it'll be painless but if they somehow later decide they dont want to talk then itll be likely both companies will fire blame backwards and forwards to the point where it will go down as a 50/50 accident. Been in this situation before. Not very nice


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

The witness is solid, he's said he's more than happy to back me up when he learned that the other party refused to admit liability. There are honest people out there, I hope!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

ohms12 said:


> I do have legal cover with Aviva, not quite sure what that's for though. Do they employ someone to argue on my behalf I presume? (I've never actually had an accident before, nor gone through the insurance procedure, I really appreciate your help).


Your Insurers will deal with the repair costs, less the policy excess. The Legal cover will deal with your uninsured losses, such as recovering your excess, any hire car costs involved and other expenses or losses you may suffer. :thumb:



jackssc said:


> If the independent witness comes through for you then it'll be painless but if they somehow later decide they dont want to talk then itll be likely both companies will fire blame backwards and forwards to the point where it will go down as a 50/50 accident. Been in this situation before. Not very nice


This all depends on the circumstances. In this case, a third party has pulled out on a roundabout into the path of a car coming from the right when he should have given way. When the horn was used as a warning, the third party braked in front of the path of a vehicle which he should have given way to. Even if Saxo driver says it is not his fault, it will be very difficult to dispute liability unless he completely lies about the circumstances, although the location of the vehicle damage will contradict him if he does.

As you rightly say though, an independent witness statement should make things painless.



ohms12 said:


> The witness is solid, he's said he's more than happy to back me up when he learned that the other party refused to admit liability. There are honest people out there, I hope!


This is good news. :thumb:


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Without wanting to cause a stir , if your witness doesn't come through then you might have a fight on your hands. In the eyes of his insure or any unsighted person you ran into the back of him, irrespective of if he cut in front of you , it was all fine untill he hit the brakes which he is aloud to do so. Now if the kid has any sence then he will of removed his silly rear lights to save him but if you have that and your witness then your fine. 

If you do get it your way , more than likely his insurer will want to repair your car! They can control the hire car costs and cost of repair better but your well within your right to take it where you want. If you were claiming from yours tho , insurances are getting very sneaky and doubling your excess if you don't take it to there approved repairer , it's I y'all's in the small print !!

Good luck rick


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm afraid I disagree; if someone pulls out in front of you and then hits the brakes, you can not be held liable for not stopping in time. There is a bit of a misconception that hitting someone in the rear means you are at fault. Whilst this is often the case, liability depends on the full circumstances involved.

It will be unlikely that the TP Insurers will offer direct repair as liability is currently in dispute. They will only do this when they are certain 100% liability rests on their hands. As it stands, they only have the Saxo driver's version of events so will, initially, be standing by what they have been told by him. 

Best bet in these circumstances is to let Aviva deal with the claim, get the car repaired and then let the fight begin over liability.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I've now been to VW and they're going to send the repair estimate to my insurer - Aviva. I've heard from his insurance company, who have informed me that he instructed them that it was a 50/50 accident. Not sure if he's going to stick with that story. Not much else to say right now, guess we'll see if Aviva agree to the VW estimate and allow repairs to take place. I won't be getting a hire car from Aviva, but VW said they'd give me one for £11.50 for the duration of the repair.. which is quite alright!


----------



## Geek (Sep 13, 2012)

Willownbrae Edinburgh.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've decided to use VW Specialists in Kirkcaldy. I've heard a few good things - and with it being an approved VW garage, at least it'll keep the finance company (VWFS) happy.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

When does your car go in OP?

Are you getting a like for like courtesy car?


----------

